# Battery Charging ??



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

Well I have me a new charger and it will charge the following ways.1.Normal mode what I have been useing.2.Reflex mode instuctions tell me what this is but not when to use this mode.3.Four step mode again instuctions tell me about it but when do you use it and why.Any info on why you would want to use the other modes and what they do ?Good or bad should I use them?


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

wreckscuba said:


> Well I have me a new charger and it will charge the following ways.1.Normal mode what I have been useing.2.Reflex mode instuctions tell me what this is but not when to use this mode.3.Four step mode again instuctions tell me about it but when do you use it and why.Any info on why you would want to use the other modes and what they do ?Good or bad should I use them?


what kind of charger? and what kind of batteries first of all...
3300's? Nihms? 2400 nicads? etc etc..

but... on that note..

nihms like plain-ole linear straight charging, no pulse, or step charging really. nicads like the pulse or step style (its debate-able)....


----------



## wreckscuba (Mar 9, 2003)

The batterys are gp3300 nimh sorry about that.The charger is the new ice by duratrax.So far I like the charger I just wish the dishcharge was moe then 10amps.I used it last weekend for the first time.It works great.No false peaks keeps batteries cooler then my indi every did.Thanks for any help :thumbsup:


----------

